# Mission XV KRMA RDA



## jamesvapes_sa (23/7/21)

Is there any available, 
Someone selling one?
How do they perform, watched some reviews, looks like a lil flav banger


----------



## VapeSnow (23/7/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Is there any available,
> Someone selling one?
> How do they perform, watched some reviews, looks like a lil flav banger



It’s the best


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (23/7/21)

VapeSnow said:


> It’s the best


... and you going to whatapp me and tell me you have one LOL


----------



## VapeSnow (23/7/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ... and you going to whatapp me and tell me you have one LOL



Nope

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (23/7/21)

VapeSnow said:


> Nope


Ecigssa must insert the whatsapp box icon emoji LoL


----------



## Tauriqj (23/7/21)

Awesome flavor banger






Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (5/8/21)

Would be great to find 1


----------



## Stew (5/8/21)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mission-xv-krma-22-rda.t54178/


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (5/8/21)

Stew said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mission-xv-krma-22-rda.t54178/


Spoke to him yesterday, got squonk bottles from him, think thats sold by now bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

